# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  ما المقصود بالباقيات الصالحات؟؟؟

## حازم عطاالله

*قٱل تعآلىَ فِيّ سورة الكهف :*
* ( المال ۆالبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا ۆالباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا ۆخير أملا ) ..*
*     • فمآهِـيَّ [ الباقيات الصالحات ] ، ۆمَآثۆابها !!هِـيَّ*
* ..[ سبحآن آللّہ ، والحمدللّہ ، ۆلٱ إلہ إلٱآللّہ ، ۆآللّہ أگبر ] ..*
*ۆسميت [ بالباقيات ] ..لأنها هِـيَّ آلتيّ يبقى ثۆابها ۆيدوم جزائها ..* 
*• قٱل رسۆلَ آللّہ ( صلى الله علَيہ  ۆسلم ) ، قۆلۆا :[ سبحآن آللّہ ، والحمدللّہ ، ۆلٱ إلہ إلٱآللّہ ، ۆآللّہ أگبر ] ..فأنهن يأتين يُـۆم القيامة :[ منجيات ، ۆمقدمات ، ۆ هن الباقيات الصالحات ] ..*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا على هذه الاطلالة من المعلومات الدينية الثرية والقيمة* 
*جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء*

----------

